# Did it again. Tiger, Blacktip, Sandbars



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

We fished 47 1/2 hrs this weekend. It was a cold and windy weekend but the hard work paid off. We caught 2 kings 1 18# 1 25#. Caught 1 tiger 9ft 5 in, 3 black tips the biggest was 6ft 4in, and 3 sandbars the biggest 6ft 6in. We fished for pompano the whole time and didn't catch the first one. Did get a few whiting and a couple rays witch was used for bait.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice haul of toothys!

Just in case you might be interested, the shark in the third pic is a true spinner shark. The black tip on the anal fin, slimmer profile and longer, narrower snout point it out


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Yeah I see it now. I didn't notice the anal fin when we had it on the beach. You can see it clear on the pic. Good observation. Thought it was a big blacktip.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

You DOMINATED. Great show, fingers crossed I'll haul in one this weekend.


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Many people mistake spinners for black tips, awesome catch though. I would love to catch a tiger from the beach.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

AWESOME!!! congrats on the hauls!!!!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice man! ive got to get back out there soon.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

yall are doing it right!


----------



## sharkfetching27 (Apr 15, 2012)

true die hard sharkers right there! awsome catch! give me a couple weeks and i will be back fishing with you again.

GOOD LUCK & TIGHT LINES!


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

what bait did the tiger hit on?

great job and truely hard core to fish in that cold! my hat off to you all!


----------



## RipinLips (Jan 13, 2012)

So impressed, I am speachless...


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

That tiger made me pee myself just a little. Nice catch.


----------



## hookemup (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone that was a good weekend there. I have only been shark fishing for less than a year and have caught a few good fish. Definatly hooked on it. Made a short trip 18 hrs this weekend and only had 2 runs with no hook up.


----------

